# Capturing Real Player Streaming Video?



## scallywag (Oct 2, 2001)

Does Anyone Know Of A Way To Capture Real Player Movie Files

There Is Nowhere In The Real Player Menu To "Save File As"

If I Try And "Save Target As" From The Webpage It Just Saves A 4kb Shortcut

Is There Any Way To Capture The real Player Streaming Video?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Nope. Stops potential copy of the file.


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

There is a freeware (not forbidden), NetTransport

no problem to download rtsp and mms streams, similar to FlashGet but no spyware

http://lycos26486.l78.lycos.com.cn/ (homepage)

http://lycos26486.l78.lycos.com.cn/downloads/NVTESetup.EXE 900 KB

If the Chinese site is unreachable, try here :

http://www.softnews.ro/public/cat/10/5/10-5-30.shtml

http://www.webattack.com/get/nettransport.shtml

The problem is to find the right url, try to look at the web page source.


----------



## scallywag (Oct 2, 2001)

Excellent, 

Thanks A Lot I Will Give It A Try!


Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## DonsRuleOK (May 31, 2003)

Just a suggestion

but there are progs like Snagit - which capture any streaming video.

Legally, it will depend on what it is you want to capture.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I guess I'm wrong... Watch, I bet the music industry will try to ban this too...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Camtasia is another good one. It captures sound, too, but so far I've only figured out how to capture the sound with a microphone.

I suspect Total Recorder will catch the sound stream (it catches anything that goes through the sound card), but then you need editing software to synchronize it with the video.

SnagIt works great for capturing webcams and it will capture video in a player if there is no DirectX overlay (all hardware acceleration for the graphics card shut off).


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

Camtasia works differently. It captures the signal and puts it in avi format.
Net Transport and the forbidden StreamBox simply download the file, as if it was a normal http file. The only problem is to find the right url.


----------

